# Request?



## Eric Davidson (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello. I was recently hired as the new IT manager for an existing company, and we are in need of a few stock photos to purchase ASAP as our deadline is in two weeks. Fairly simple images that were found on stock image sites but needing more specific poses. Would this be the appropriate forum to post this? Sorry first time posting. Someone from istock suggested posting here. 

*Two female models, sitting on couch with feet up. Angle is facing the bottoms of both feet. Models are showing each other something on their phones. Additional would be exact same pose only watching tv. 

Not age specific 
No preference on clothing
No preference on ethnicity
Most poses should be barefoot but maybe 1-2 are ok with shoes on in the same pose for comparison.


----------

